# Which of these Maggi u like most ?



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2010)

All maggi lovers know that maggi has its different types,so which maggi you like the most ? 

Romantic Capsica?
Thrillin Curry ?
Tricky Tomato?
Masala?
Chicken?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Goten (Nov 24, 2010)

Simple maggi masala....Also maggi chicken flavour but its hard to come by.

What are all these flavours....U missed the basic ones....What a waste of thread....Edit your thread and add the basic famous ones man.

Peace~~~!


----------



## als2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Simple maggi masala


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

Top Ramen Curry.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ ico. poll ko edit karo...


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

kya kya add karu?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 25, 2010)

ico said:


> kya kya add karu?



Romantic Capsica
Thrillin Curry 
Tricky Tomato
Masala
Chicken


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

Maggi sucks, i like top ramen and nission cup noodles.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2010)

Masala..


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

Maggi Masala is yuck. Infact every Maggi is yuck.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

maggi is actually a fail product. Why? It either over cooks and then sticks to the bottom of the vessel or it gets undercooked. 
On the other hand, you can easily over cook top ramen and get great taste. 
Ps: to ramen chicken flavour sucks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2010)

ico said:


> Top Ramen Curry.



+1

For Maggi, Masala ftw



Gollum said:


> maggi is actually a fail product. Why? It either over cooks and then sticks to the bottom of the vessel or it gets undercooked.
> On the other hand, you can easily over cook top ramen and get great taste.
> Ps: to ramen chicken flavour sucks.


You are entitled to your opinions, but the usage of the terms is incorrect. Fail Product means a product which hasn't been able to succeed in the market, and considering the fact that Maggi is the market leader in ready to cook noodles and literally Maggi is the term used to signify noodles in India, very much like Vaseline, it's a hugely successful product.
Calling Maggi a fail product by you is like me saying, "Windows is a fail product."


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

lol you just said windows is a fail product.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2010)

erm, That is an analogy


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyway relax dude, open discussion is not meant to be too serious.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 25, 2010)

But saying statements like these will make you look u know...u know right...u lose credibility 

Anyways, Maggi Masala rocks..I never liked other variant launched my Maggi. I tried to like the taste of other noodles launched after Magggi...only Horlicks Foodles come close by.

BTW Top Ramen Masala Curry is too spicy for me...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

Maggi masala was the only thing worth eating though I prefer Top Ramen Curry and Chings Ginger garlic noodles any day over any maggi flavor.


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2010)

I like Wai Wai. Nothing beats those noodles. Can be munched raw.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2010)

whats a wai wai ??

anyways I like Maggi Atta Noodles..Health conscious


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2010)

Wai Wai noodles.

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/4219/40804477390cdb5dab0fz.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

@esumitkumar

lool, Atta is just a gimmick.

Banane k baad ek ghante tak Maggi Atta ko bahar rakh do...atte ka paththar ban jaayega.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2010)

^^hmm nice find..will be staying away from Maggi ..read this 

Unhealthy Noodles  A wide angle view of India


----------



## slugger (Nov 25, 2010)

find maggie, top ramen tastemaker too bland for my taste

so, while cooking, i add half to 3/4th teaspoon of chole masala, sprinkle some chilli flakes/pepper powder & then after its cooked add a few drops of pickle oil and mix it thoroughly before pouring it in to the bowl for eating - yumm!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 25, 2010)

ico is right. top ramen curry pwns everything


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

Both Maggie Masala and Top Ramen Curry!!!


----------



## Goten (Nov 25, 2010)

ico said:


> @esumitkumar
> 
> lool, Atta is just a gimmick.
> 
> Banane k baad ek ghante tak Maggi Atta ko bahar rakh do...atte ka paththar ban jaayega.



Dont worry that much man. Roti ko geeli karke bahar rakh. Woh bhi hard ho jayegi. Eat and enjoy man. Drink pepsi also.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2010)

Top Ramen Curry owns 'em all.

If only Maggi is being considered, Masala.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 25, 2010)

Top Ramen Curry. You may close the thread now.


----------

